# Can you find cheap airfare to SA?



## Quilter (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm looking for flights from DTW to JNB.   From JFK they are coming up as low as $936.  However, from DTW it's $2,000.   To get a flight from DTW to JFK can be $150 - $300 (depending on if you want to stop in Washington or not).  

Any hints to get something under $900?

Thanks,
Suzzanne


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't think you will get much below $900.  That is a good fare.

As to airlines, I flew there on SAA when it was a top notch airline, but the reports I hear now say its quality of service has really gone down.  I would suggest either flying on Delta, the only US airline that flies there, or on one of the European carriers.


----------



## michelle (Oct 2, 2006)

Delta used to codeshare with SAA, so I think the actual plane service would be the same...

At some point end last year or early this year, SAA changed affiliation from Delta to United. They now codeshare with United from Washington Dulles. I dont know who they share with from JFK, and I think they still fly from Atlanta as well (JFK and Atlanta bases were established when they used to codeshare with Delta). Best to check their website.

Bottom line is this: we have on several occations bought seperate tickets from Washington (before there was a direct flight from here) to both Atlanta and JFK. The only bad experiences had been on flights to JFK: lost luggage, terrible security lines and loosing our assigned SAA seats has caused us lots of headache.

Have never had problems going through Atlanta.

With European airlines, you can often find cheaper flights, but the problem comes in when you have to do a night flight from here to Europe, then spend 10 hours there for the next night flight to SA. Since I do not sleep on a plane, I simply cannot do this. And with the time it takes to get to SA, I do not find this worth my time.


----------



## gail (Oct 3, 2006)

*Cheap fare to South Africa*

Go to this website:

www.bt-travel.com


We used them in September, 2005 and it was around $1000. or under - depending on date of travel.  We travelled Britishair and were able to take a hotel for the day in London between flts on the way there.  (stopover is about 10 hours if I recall).  On the way back, we got a free stopover and spent the night in London.  Managed to see the Lion King - great after 2 weeks on safari!
Enjoy


----------



## gail (Oct 3, 2006)

*South Africa Air Fares*

I tried the website as I entered it in the above post and had a problem. 

Try this www.bt-store.com/

If you can't get in , it is called Best travel and you can get in throughGoogle.  It's worth the money you save.


----------



## bailey (Oct 3, 2006)

I found the cheapest through a consolidator from San Francisco about $899.  I would think it would be cheaper going from the east coast.  Never got to go though, in fact I should be there right now  Employer changed our vacation schedule and would not allow me to take an already planned vacation.   I'm not out my exchange fees and can hardly make it to work thinking I could be viewing Victoria Falls right now.  

You might want to take a look at Sky Auction.  I never have gotten a successful bid with them but the fares start really low.  Make sure you read all the restrictions with them and the add ons.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 4, 2006)

Delta is now flying their own equipment to SA, with a stop in Dakar on the way.




			
				michelle said:
			
		

> Delta used to codeshare with SAA, so I think the actual plane service would be the same...
> 
> At some point end last year or early this year, SAA changed affiliation from Delta to United. They now codeshare with United from Washington Dulles. I dont know who they share with from JFK, and I think they still fly from Atlanta as well (JFK and Atlanta bases were established when they used to codeshare with Delta). Best to check their website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quilter (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you for all your responses.

I was looking for a young girl who had just come to the U.S. with Au Pair America and was extremely homesick.   Right now she's on the flight home.   For her, the opportunity just wasn't worth the separation from her family.  Au Pair America finally ended up booking her ticket and since they deal with such large quanities they were able to get it for $848.   I never thought I'd be excited to see a ticket for only $848.

Now that we have a new friend in SA I'd consider visiting someday.   But 18 hours on a plane. . .  That's a l-o-n-g time.  

Thanks again,
Suzzanne


----------



## ralphd (Oct 10, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> Delta is now flying their own equipment to SA, with a stop in Dakar on the way.



That is correct, but you can also fly a Delta codeshare thru Paris on Air France. I would at least check the fares.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a GREAT special, just posted on TravelZoo. $395 each way from NYC. 

http://airfare.travelzoo.com/international-airfare/267416

I knew somebody over here had been looking for it! Hope it's still useful.


----------

